# New Kickstarter video for LED Snowboard



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, guys. We just posted a shiny new video on Kickstarter for LED Snowboard - our color-changing, motion-controlled lighting kit you can put on any board.

Go to Kickstarter.com and search for LED Snowboard.

We're trying to get enough money for our first production run. We'd love to have your support!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LED Snowboard said:


> We'd love to have your support!


Id love to give my support, but I cant, cause your idea is gay


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I was gonna say why...? But after seeing the video, maybe why not? If the LEDs are one day integrated into the base, imagine the kind advertising we can shove in people's throats as the pros do jumps. Even today, if you sync them up with PoVs, you might be able to write banners in the dark. 

Have you considered protection from condensation? Also, how's the battery holding up in the cold? 

Maybe the control module can be made thinner/sleeker with more advanced batteries and smt. 

What about controlling the pattern via music through Bluetooth from a phone?

Very neat concept!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ryan_T said:


> I was gonna say why...? But after seeing the video, maybe why not? If the LEDs are one day integrated into the base, imagine the kind advertising we can shove in people's throats as the pros do jumps. Even today, if you sync them up with PoVs, you might be able to write banners in the dark.
> 
> Have you considered protection from condensation? Also, how's the battery holding up in the cold?
> 
> ...


Are you fucking stupid or what? Never encourage them! EVER!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

not really a new idea at all it was a bad idea the last few times why would this time be different?

At least the disco-stick Xero boards put the LEDs IN the base. But that is a bad idea, too.

How much money do you need to put this idea in motion? And how much money/capital are you personally contributing towards this idea?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

ETM said:


> Id love to give my support, but I cant, cause your idea is gay


Why do you think that? Every time we took it out for testing, everyone loved it especially when going through the terrain parks. The board reacts to every movement... Not all the modes are "rainbowy"... it can be programmed to do anything.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

LED Snowboard said:


> Why do you think that? Every time we took it out for testing, everyone loved it especially when going through the terrain parks. The board reacts to every movement... Not all the modes are "rainbowy"... it can be programmed to do anything.


I'm going to tell you right now, walk away and save yourself the time/headaches/money. Your idea is fucking retarded.


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

Ryan_T said:


> I was gonna say why...? But after seeing the video, maybe why not? If the LEDs are one day integrated into the base, imagine the kind advertising we can shove in people's throats as the pros do jumps. Even today, if you sync them up with PoVs, you might be able to write banners in the dark.
> 
> Have you considered protection from condensation? Also, how's the battery holding up in the cold?
> 
> ...


Each time we build a new prototype, it gets smaller. Right now we are down to very small SMT parts and there is not a whole lot of space inside. We are looking into a removable battery design where you can choose to wear the battery on the hiback or belt... The battery is pretty much all of the 1lbs of weight and most of the size. We could reduce the size of it, but then you loose run time (currently 6 hrs) The system is totally waterproof. The circuit board is encased in potting so even if water gets in the box it wont do anything... We threw it in a pool a few nights ago to make that video and it sat on the bottom for a few minutes and never failed. We are also going to experiment with POV to see if it is possible.. I think it will be. Have not looked into syncing with music... that is a cool idea.


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm going to tell you right now, walk away and save yourself the time/headaches/money. Your idea is fucking retarded.


Every time we have taken it out, we have had to give out hundreds of business cards. There is a lot of interest.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Seriously quit now!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

LED Snowboard said:


> Every time we have taken it out, we have had to give out hundreds of business cards. There is a lot of interest.


Where are you taking it out? I could go donate free crack in Harlem and give out tons of business cards to those people too. Retards are attracted to bright shiny lights. 

You're adding weight to a snowboard, taking away from functionality, and providing something that does nothing to help snowboarding.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Have you written an article on this new phenomenon yet BA?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've done it on a few occasions, just not these guys. I'm guessing I need to do it and throw them under the bus along with every other bad idea.


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

david_z said:


> not really a new idea at all it was a bad idea the last few times why would this time be different?
> 
> At least the disco-stick Xero boards put the LEDs IN the base. But that is a bad idea, too.
> 
> How much money do you need to put this idea in motion? And how much money/capital are you personally contributing towards this idea?


The idea of putting LEDs on a snowboard is not new. The idea of color changing and controlling lighting based on motion is a new idea and we have a patent on it. We did build some early prototypes with the LEDs inside the base of the board. In some ways this is a good idea, and we may eventually team up with a board company to do this but we do not want to build boards. And if we did make a board, it will be difficult to pick a board that everyone is going to be happy with. The idea with the kit is you can take the board you like and turn it into an LED board and not have to spend the money to buy a brand new board with LEDs in it. 

I have personally contributed over $30,000 to build dozens of prototypes, pay for custom tooling, etc. Most of the money we are trying to raise (just under $50,000) is to place an order for the first batch and the rest is for finishing the design and more tooling (custom moulds). We really wont make hardly anything even after we sell the first batch but it will be enough to build more.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LED Snowboard said:


> I have personally contributed over $30,000 to build dozens of prototypes, .


Fuckin what?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

LED Snowboard said:


> Every time we have taken it out, we have had to give out hundreds of business cards. There is a lot of interest.


I can't imagine the cost on this would even justify anyone purchasing one. If Burton can't sell Vapors effectively you WONT sell these. 

These do nothing for the sport. 

You will not last as long as necessary to recoup your investment. Enjoy losing money on a bad idea.


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Where are you taking it out? I could go donate free crack in Harlem and give out tons of business cards to those people too. Retards are attracted to bright shiny lights.
> 
> You're adding weight to a snowboard, taking away from functionality, and providing something that does nothing to help snowboarding.


The snow that piles up on your board adds more weight than the LED system. You dont notice it. The battery weight is in the center of the board. It does not affect the ride. I have been out the last two seasons with it on my board doing plenty of jumps and I ride extremely fast. We are also working on a design that allows you to wear the battery. And no, we are not taking away from functionality. Even the 1st generation prototypes that weighed 5 times as much did not take away from the functionality. And it does help snowboarding. It adds visibility at night. I ride fast and it avoids a lot of problems because people see me. If you happen to wipe out after a jump. People can see you. If your friends want to know where you are at, they can see you. We are also looking into building an avalanche beacon radio into the system as well. So there is quite a bit of usefulness. We are also working on putting graphics and video on the surface of the snowboard and we have patents that cover this


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LED Snowboard said:


> We are also looking into building an avalanche beacon radio into the system as well.


Yeah this will be huge in the backcountry scene! Heaps of backcountry guys ride at night dont they. DICK


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I can't imagine the cost on this would even justify anyone purchasing one. If Burton can't sell Vapors effectively you WONT sell these.
> 
> These do nothing for the sport.
> 
> You will not last as long as necessary to recoup your investment. Enjoy losing money on a bad idea.


You may be right. We wont know if we dont try. I built the original prototypes because it was something that I wanted to do. When I took these out to test, all I did was talk to people who wanted to check it out. I did not get much boarding because of the interest. It is obviously not for everyone. It seems more 6-14 year olds and people above 24 year old are the most interested. Something about the teens love to just bash everything. Im 31, I went though that stage in my life as well. But with as much interest as we have had in the other age groups, I think we will do fine.


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

ETM said:


> Yeah this will be huge in the backcountry scene! Heaps of backcountry guys ride at night dont they. DICK


An avalanche occurred just a few years ago at Mammoth Mountain... They happen a little more often then you think and not just in back country.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

LED Snowboard said:


> The idea of putting LEDs on a snowboard is not new. The idea of color changing and controlling lighting based on motion is a new idea and we have a patent on it. We did build some early prototypes with the LEDs inside the base of the board. In some ways this is a good idea, and we may eventually team up with a board company to do this but we do not want to build boards. And if we did make a board, it will be difficult to pick a board that everyone is going to be happy with. The idea with the kit is you can take the board you like and turn it into an LED board and not have to spend the money to buy a brand new board with LEDs in it.
> 
> I have personally contributed over $30,000 to build dozens of prototypes, pay for custom tooling, etc. Most of the money we are trying to raise (just under $50,000) is to place an order for the first batch and the rest is for finishing the design and more tooling (custom moulds). We really wont make hardly anything even after we sell the first batch but it will be enough to build more.





LED Snowboard said:


> The snow that piles up on your board adds more weight than the LED system. You dont notice it. The battery weight is in the center of the board. It does not affect the ride. I have been out the last two seasons with it on my board doing plenty of jumps and I ride extremely fast. We are also working on a design that allows you to wear the battery. And no, we are not taking away from functionality. Even the 1st generation prototypes that weighed 5 times as much did not take away from the functionality. And it does help snowboarding. It adds visibility at night. I ride fast and it avoids a lot of problems because people see me. If you happen to wipe out after a jump. People can see you. If your friends want to know where you are at, they can see you. We are also looking into building an avalanche beacon radio into the system as well. So there is quite a bit of usefulness. We are also working on putting graphics and video on the surface of the snowboard and we have patents that cover this





LED Snowboard said:


> You may be right. We wont know if we dont try. I built the original prototypes because it was something that I wanted to do. When I took these out to test, all I did was talk to people who wanted to check it out. I did not get much boarding because of the interest. It is obviously not for everyone. It seems more 6-14 year olds and people above 24 year old are the most interested. Something about the teens love to just bash everything. Im 31, I went though that stage in my life as well. But with as much interest as we have had in the other age groups, I think we will do fine.


Are you listening to anything you're typing here? I'm 30 years old I got my first board in 1987, I've been actively living the snowboard lifestyle since the mid 90's. That means I've snowboarded in 4 different decades, I'm telling you to walk away. 

I don't know about you but when I snowboard snow doesn't pile up on the board due to me actually knowing how to ride. Now I'm sure in Alabama when you're riding ice shavings that might not be the case, here's a hint spray some glass cleaner on your topsheet it won't stick. 

You can patent anything in this world, unfortunately you can't cure stupidity.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LED Snowboard said:


> An avalanche occurred just a few years ago at Mammoth Mountain... They happen a little more often then you think and not just in back country.


Yeah no shit and how exactly will this led snowboard be used pinpoint a burial? Do the lights turn blue as you ride over your (now dead) buddy?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This idiot needs to stop while he's ahead he has no clue who he's dealing with.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over expecting a different outcome. 

On that note goes out to attach colored smoke grenades to snowboard so I can steeze on mountain.


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you listening to anything you're typing here? I'm 30 years old I got my first board in 1987, I've been actively living the snowboard lifestyle since the mid 90's. That means I've snowboarded in 4 different decades, I'm telling you to walk away.
> 
> I don't know about you but when I snowboard snow doesn't pile up on the board due to me actually knowing how to ride. Now I'm sure in Alabama when you're riding ice shavings that might not be the case, here's a hint spray some glass cleaner on your topsheet it won't stick.
> 
> You can patent anything in this world, unfortunately you can't cure stupidity.


If you had an idea, and you had hundreds of people who were interested, but you had one guy who just bashed your idea. What would you do? And as far as snowboarding, I take trips all over the world to snowboard. Alabama does not have any real snowboarding. The demo videos we shot last season were done at Taos, Angelfire, Mammoth, Park City, Mt Hood, Beech Mtn, and Sugar Mtn


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

ETM said:


> Yeah no shit and how exactly will this led snowboard be used pinpoint a burial? Do the lights turn blue as you ride over your (now dead) buddy?


Avalanche transceiver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You should really research who you're talking to and look at what you're saying with each response. This is the last of me being nice, I'm going to rip your invention apart tonight and you're going to cry afterwards and realize that you pissed 30k of your own away on something that is so niche that it won't sell.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

LED Snowboard said:


> We wont know if we dont try.


Have you never heard of market research?


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Have you never heard of market research?


We did several hundred hours of market research. Part of the patent writing process.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

LED Snowboard said:


> We did several hundred hours of market research. Part of the patent writing process.


And no one said you're a fucking moron? Seriously?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

LED Snowboard said:


> We did several hundred hours of market research. Part of the patent writing process.


Then why don't you know whether or not this is going to be a success? Is that not what market research is for?

And since when do you have to prove solvency to get a patent?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LED Snowboard said:


> Avalanche transceiver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 I know what a transceiver is, I own one and have trained with it, located and dug out buried beacons in the snow etc. You claim you are going to incorporate a transceiver into your snowboard lights. How is this going to work?


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Then why don't you know whether or not this is going to be a success? Is that not what market research is for?
> 
> And since when do you have to prove solvency to get a patent?


When we wrote the patent and did our market research, there was nothing on the market like this as far as a kit that you could mount on your board. We are aware of lightmyboard.com but we are quite a bit different. When you write a patent, you have to know what is out on the market especially similar products with patents. If you don't do this, its very easy for the idea to be rejected by the USPTO.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

LED Snowboard said:


> When we wrote the patent and did our market research, there was nothing on the market like this as far as a kit that you could mount on your board. We are aware of lightmyboard.com but we are quite a bit different. When you write a patent, you have to know what is out on the market especially similar products with patents. If you don't do this, its very easy for the idea to be rejected by the USPTO.


So you did patent research verse actual market research on product feasibility. Good job you're a real fucking moron.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

LED Snowboard said:


> When we wrote the patent and did our market research, there was nothing on the market like this as far as a kit that you could mount on your board. We are aware of lightmyboard.com but we are quite a bit different. When you write a patent, you have to know what is out on the market especially similar products with patents. If you don't do this, its very easy for the idea to be rejected by the USPTO.


Yeah, not the market research I was talking about. I meant determnining whether the majority of people that buy a board at least once every two years and rides more than 10 days a year is willing to shell out what you will be charging for this "kit". Which if you had done this you would have learned... wait for it... they wont.


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

ETM said:


> I know what a transceiver is, I own one and have trained with it, located and dug out buried beacons in the snow etc. You claim you are going to incorporate a transceiver into your snowboard lights. How is this going to work?


We already have a rechargeable battery, and PCB for controlling the lights. The radio will become part of this. We are looking into ways to synchronize lights between boards as well via radio so when you are close to your friends, the lighting sequences will span across them. If we end up doing the flexible video screen idea on the surface of the board, you can span graphics, video, etc across multiple boards. We are also looking into ways to possibly help teach people to not to catch edge who are learning to board with the accelerometer that we are currently using to control the lights. Lot of other ideas that we are looking into besides just lights.


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Yeah, not the market research I was talking about. I meant determnining whether the majority of people that buy a board at least once every two years and rides more than 10 days a year is willing to shell out what you will be charging for this "kit". Which if you had done this you would have learned... wait for it... they wont.


We interviewed quite a few people early on to see what it would be wroth to them. We could build the system for about half the price if we used standard AA size batteries, but you would have to change them every time you went out which would quickly add up. Talking to enough people, we determined rechargeable was worth the extra. We may build some less expensive versions, but after researching what people wanted, there was more interest in the full blown version.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

LED Snowboard said:


> We already have a rechargeable battery, and PCB for controlling the lights. The radio will become part of this. We are looking into ways to synchronize lights between boards as well via radio so when you are close to your friends, the lighting sequences will span across them. If we end up doing the flexible video screen idea on the surface of the board, you can span graphics, video, etc across multiple boards. We are also looking into ways to possibly help teach people to not to catch edge who are learning to board with the accelerometer that we are currently using to control the lights. Lot of other ideas that we are looking into besides just lights.


Please stop responding you're giving me a headache with the stupidity being exuded. You realize in Avalanches most of the time the guys board is ripped off of them. This means that you're now not locating a body you're locating a board.

Any person that's learning to ride shouldn't be looking at their board but where they're going or should take a lesson.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

LED Snowboard said:


> We interviewed quite a few people early on to see what it would be wroth to them. We could build the system for about half the price if we used standard AA size batteries, but you would have to change them every time you went out which would quickly add up. Talking to enough people, we determined rechargeable was worth the extra. We may build some less expensive versions, but after researching what people wanted, there was more interest in the full blown version.


Quite a few people? So 8?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LED Snowboard said:


> We already have a rechargeable battery,.


 Well thats rule #1 broken. You clearly have no idea about this stuff. Do the christmas lights, I dont care but DO NOT FUCK WITH PEOPLES LIVES by having anything to do with transceivers. Please.



LED Snowboard said:


> . We are looking into ways to synchronize lights between boards as well via radio so when you are close to your friends, the lighting sequences will span across them. If we end up doing the flexible video screen idea on the surface of the board, you can span graphics, video, etc across multiple boards. We are also looking into ways to possibly help teach people to not to catch edge who are learning to board with the accelerometer that we are currently using to control the lights. Lot of other ideas that we are looking into besides just lights.


Just WOW


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Any person that's learning to ride shouldn't be looking at their board but where they're going or should take a lesson.


No, for this idea, we are looking at a wireless ear piece with audio cues "toes", "heels" etc...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

LED Snowboard said:


> No, for this idea, we are looking at a wireless ear piece with audio cues "toes", "heels" etc...


This simply will not work.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

LED Snowboard said:


> No, for this idea, we are looking at a wireless ear piece with audio cues "toes", "heels" etc...


Now you're taking their auditory sense away from their surroundings meaning the likely hood of an accident is more possible.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ever thought of producing this while youre at IT?


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Now you're taking their auditory sense away from their surroundings meaning the likely hood of an accident is more possible.


No, the type of ear piece we are looking at is an open design. It does not seal out ambient sound. You can still hear people talking to you.


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

ETM said:


> ever thought of producing this while youre at IT?


Yea, that is my other project I am working on


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LED Snowboard said:


> You can still hear people talking to you.


Trust me, aint nobody gonna talk to you if your rockin all this fuckin gay shit!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

LED Snowboard said:


> No, the type of ear piece we are looking at is an open design. It does not seal out ambient sound. You can still hear people talking to you.


You expect someone trying to learn to snowboard to effectively use these audio cues and maintain enough environmental awareness to stay safe? Yeah that will happen.

Also the programming necessary to understand what movement is necessary in a given situation is far great than you are likely capable. And it will never compete with an instructor.


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

ETM said:


> Well thats rule #1 broken. You clearly have no idea about this stuff. Do the christmas lights, I dont care but DO NOT FUCK WITH PEOPLES LIVES by having anything to do with transceivers. Please.


Actually, I have done quite a bit of research on wireless. One of the published papers I have on wireless synchronization:
IEEE Xplore - An implementation of time synchronization in low-power wireless sensor networks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome a link to a site none of us are members or are willing to pay to read. Good job!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

LED Snowboard said:


> Actually, I have done quite a bit of research on wireless. One of the published papers I have on wireless synchronization:
> IEEE Xplore - An implementation of time synchronization in low-power wireless sensor networks


He couldn't care about the link. Its the fact that the link means the battery running the LIFE SAVING BEACON is also being drained by the absurdly unnecessary lights. I don't know about you, but I'd rather have more than 6 hours of battery life in my beacon.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LED Snowboard said:


> Actually, I have done quite a bit of research on wireless. One of the published papers I have on wireless synchronization:
> IEEE Xplore - An implementation of time synchronization in low-power wireless sensor networks


Im sure you have on wireless but you clearly havent on transceivers. You dont use rechargable batteries in a transceiver, the cold kills them fast. Flat batteries in a transceiver WILL eventually cause a death. Like I said before, do what you want but dont touch transceivers (not that you will cause the christmas lights will send you broke)
I am actually sure you are quite smart when it comes to electronics but your common sense is in the trash can. Snowboarders dont want the crap you are making and you are too stupid to get the message.


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Awesome a link to a site none of us are members or are willing to pay to read. Good job!


http://www.ece.uah.edu/~milenka/docs/ntam_ssst11.pdf


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh no I don't download lame ass shit from lame ass companies. Sorry bucko not trusting you on this one. Obviously if it was important I would have read it on Engadget or TechCrunch.


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

ETM said:


> Im sure you have on wireless but you clearly havent on transceivers. You dont use rechargable batteries in a transceiver, the cold kills them fast. Flat batteries in a transceiver WILL eventually cause a death. Like I said before, do what you want but dont touch transceivers (not that you will cause the christmas lights will send you broke)
> I am actually sure you are quite smart when it comes to electronics but your common sense is in the trash can. Snowboarders dont want the crap you are making and you are too stupid to get the message.


The LiPo batteries we are specially designed to work down to -20c. There is also a heating circuit that will keep the battery temperature above 0c. There is a lot that is in the design of our battery system to keep it running in the extreme temperatures.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

LED Snowboard said:


> The LiPo batteries we are specially designed to work down to -20c. There is also a heating circuit that will keep the battery temperature above 0c. There is a lot that is in the design of our battery system to keep it running in the extreme temperatures.


You are going to kill someone. Please just stop now.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You still have the issue of the christmas lights being on the same circut. If you do there will be a huge backlash, you just dont get it.


----------



## LED Snowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

ETM said:


> You still have the issue of the christmas lights being on the same circut. If you do there will be a huge backlash, you just dont get it.


No, the transceiver will not powered by the same battery. It will be an entirely separate power source. There are modules that we are looking at integrating that are already certified.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LED Snowboard said:


> No, the transceiver will not powered by the same battery. It will be an entirely separate power source. There are modules that we are looking at integrating that are already certified.


I give up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ETM said:


> I give up.


Don't this guy is just trying to break your will and make you succumb to his stupidity.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

LED Snowboard said:


> No, the transceiver will not powered by the same battery. It will be an entirely separate power source. There are modules that we are looking at integrating that are already certified.


Can i custom order one of your led boards with a strobe lite and a speaker system?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Don't this guy is just trying to break your will and make you succumb to his stupidity.


His stupidity is one hell of a weapon


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ETM said:


> His stupidity is one hell of a weapon


It's what I deal with daily.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I can't believe he still thinks this is a good idea.

I could make my snowboard into the shape of a giant glowing Pikachu and shoot electric shocks out my butt while I snowboard and I bet I'd also get a lot of people interested and taking my business card.

Attention does not = long term sales.

You'll sell a few of these to random kids who don't know better, but sales will dry up fast when those same kids realize every other snowboarder is staring at them facepalming.

Quit now before you lose even more money.


----------



## Purple Face (Sep 7, 2012)

Reminds me of:


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

Seriously what the hell is wrong with you people. And no im not talking about the guy with the LED idea im talking about the rude, arrogant and disrespectful assholes that appear to be all over this forum at the moment.

Well done you may be great snowboarders and know lots about the industry but does that give you the right to be a total dick to someone. Respect doesnt cost anything. So some of you may not like his idea but why the hell do you need to get so god damn abusive about it. Tell him you dont think its a good idea and then leave the conversation. Why after every post do you feel the need to tell him he is a moron or whatever....Its just bloody internet heros hiding behind keyboards, im sure you wouldnt be rude to peoples faces if they asked you for advice, if you were then you are even more of a moron.

Seriously this forum is just so full of hate at the moment, evey new thread i look at is someone bitching or slandering someone else. This is supposed to be snowboarding, you know a 'cool' sport where people enjoy a common interest and are for the most part laid back folks.

Ive half given up looking at this forum anymore. This LED guy hasnt resorted to abuse back or started calling you guys names, he simply offers the basis for his research and what he has achieved. Agreed i probably dont think this idea will take off and yes my friend it may lose you some money but its his money to lose and if he believes in the product then who are we to ridicule him about it.

Some of you guys strike me as the sort of people who would point and laugh at the newbie who falls of the rail first time he tries to grind, arent we supposed to encourage people and help our fellow snowboarders. 

Coutrtesy doesnt cost anything.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

This is like his 3rd thread telling everyone about his led thingo. People tried to tell him before, now its just a running joke. 
Then to hear he has intentions of incorporating a transceiver just brings it all home, peoples lives will be at risk if he actually pulls this off.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you fucking stupid or what? Never encourage them! EVER!


This is borderline retarded, but you need people to come up with crazy ideas. Maybe 2, 5, 50 steps from here, there's an actual innovation waiting. 




LED Snowboard said:


> Every time we have taken it out, we have had to give out hundreds of business cards. There is a lot of interest.


Yea, but will they buy one?




jdmccright said:


> On that note goes out to attach colored smoke grenades to snowboard so I can steeze on mountain.


I'd pay for this.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Whitey161 said:


> Seriously what the hell is wrong with you people. And no im not talking about the guy with the LED idea im talking about the rude, arrogant and disrespectful assholes that appear to be all over this forum at the moment.
> 
> Well done you may be great snowboarders and know lots about the industry but does that give you the right to be a total dick to someone. Respect doesnt cost anything. So some of you may not like his idea but why the hell do you need to get so god damn abusive about it. Tell him you dont think its a good idea and then leave the conversation. Why after every post do you feel the need to tell him he is a moron or whatever....Its just bloody internet heros hiding behind keyboards, im sure you wouldnt be rude to peoples faces if they asked you for advice, if you were then you are even more of a moron.
> 
> ...


Fuck off you arrogant piece of shit. How much sand you got in your vagina? People like you that support bad ideas are the problem as well.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

A beacon in a snowboard...*facepalm*

I think I've heard it all.

Realize you are not adding any safety factor what so ever by doing this. In fact you are probably going to get your ass sued off. Why? Let me give you some avalanche 101. You wear your transceiver under your clothing. Why you ask? Because avalanche tend to be fucking violent events. Bones get broke, parts snapped and gear gets ripped off, like a snowboard. Ski area avalanches tend to be larger for the most part due to avalanche control. Not always of course. Either way, you have something that could likely get separated from the user. A much higher chance than a beacon worn properly under your jacket. Therefore searchers will could locate a beacon without a rider attached. Wasting time where seconds count. I really don't care what you do with your flashing lights. Don't do this. Dangerous and stupid.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

LED Snowboard said:


> The LiPo batteries we are specially designed to work down to -20c. There is also a heating circuit that will keep the battery temperature above 0c. There is a lot that is in the design of our battery system to keep it running in the extreme temperatures.


So, the battery will power a heating circuit to prevent the battery from draining from the cold?

Best idea ever....


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

SimonB said:


> So, the battery will power a heating circuit to prevent the battery from draining from the cold?
> 
> Best idea ever....



Isn't that what they do in hybrid cars...?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ryan_T said:


> Isn't that what they do in hybrid cars...?


If it is, hybrids can recharge while still working. A dead battery on a snowboard is a dead battery till you get home.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I know. 

Until they invent better batteries that aren't sensitive to temperature swings, you won't see too many electric cars in the colder regions. 

That Tesla Model S is nice though.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ryan_T said:


> I know.
> 
> Until they invent better batteries that aren't sensitive to temperature swings, you won't see too many electric cars in the colder regions.
> 
> That Tesla Model S is nice though.


Fisker. That's where its at.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Whitey161 said:


> Seriously what the hell is wrong with you people. And no im not talking about the guy with the LED idea im talking about the rude, arrogant and disrespectful assholes that appear to be all over this forum at the moment.
> 
> Well done you may be great snowboarders and know lots about the industry but does that give you the right to be a total dick to someone. Respect doesnt cost anything. So some of you may not like his idea but why the hell do you need to get so god damn abusive about it. Tell him you dont think its a good idea and then leave the conversation. Why after every post do you feel the need to tell him he is a moron or whatever....Its just bloody internet heros hiding behind keyboards, im sure you wouldnt be rude to peoples faces if they asked you for advice, if you were then you are even more of a moron.
> 
> ...


I'll throw it out there, but I don't see a problem with abusing this guy. He's basically coming on here begging for money to put his invention in to the marketplace and free advertising. My biggest issue with that is that he's to cheap to even throw down the $5 to become an official member, or become a site sponsor. I haven't shelled out for membership either, but I'm not asking for money, or selling anything.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bad Ideas Shouldn't Be Crowd Funded « The Angry Snowboarder The Angry Snowboarder I had some fun this morning while eating breakfast.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

^ That was a fun read.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Whitey161 said:


> Seriously what the hell is wrong with you people. And no im not talking about the guy with the LED idea im talking about the rude, arrogant and disrespectful assholes that appear to be all over this forum at the moment.


You'll likely find that the same rude, arrogant and disrespectful assholes that are pounding the crap out of this guy will be the ones who take the time to answer newb questions and are the ones who are the first to welcome new members. There's a question of context. Among other responses you've gotten, we have an ongoing issue with people coming on this forum with one, count'em one, posting to their credit, being the post where they ask for money or for us to do a survey, or help them with their homework. I don't care how patient you are, eventually it gets old.

Also, there've been people who've come on with business ideas that have been welcomed with a very positive response. So what's the diff? My theory is that one is a GOOD idea, and the other is a BAD idea.

Yeah, we could probably be more polite. But, thats the interwebz for you. (It's a series of TUBES :laugh: )


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ryan_T said:


> This is borderline retarded, but you need people to come up with crazy ideas. Maybe 2, 5, 50 steps from here, there's an actual innovation waiting.
> 
> ^This


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck off you arrogant piece of shit. How much sand you got in your vagina? People like you that support bad ideas are the problem as well.


Point proven i guess. Not gonna get into a slangin match with an internet warrior.

If its a bad idea i wouldnt buy it and im not even supporting it, just dont see why you have to be such a dick about it.



> You'll likely find that the same rude, arrogant and disrespectful assholes that are pounding the crap out of this guy will be the ones who take the time to answer newb questions and are the ones who are the first to welcome new members. There's a question of context. Among other responses you've gotten, we have an ongoing issue with people coming on this forum with one, count'em one, posting to their credit, being the post where they ask for money or for us to do a survey, or help them with their homework. I don't care how patient you are, eventually it gets old.
> 
> Also, there've been people who've come on with business ideas that have been welcomed with a very positive response. So what's the diff? My theory is that one is a GOOD idea, and the other is a BAD idea.
> 
> Yeah, we could probably be more polite. But, thats the interwebz for you. (It's a series of TUBES ) .


If that is the case i can understand some of the hostility i just dont see why some people need to be so abusive and rude.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

We're are trying to tell this guy it's a terrible idea that has already been tried. It was said politely to start but he just won't listen an comes up with even worse ideas. Who cares though, it's his money to waste.


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

Qball said:


> We're are trying to tell this guy it's a terrible idea that has already been tried. It was said politely to start but he just won't listen an comes up with even worse ideas. Who cares though, it's his money to waste.


Yep i see the frustration. Ill leave the flamers to flame and be on my way


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Whitey161 said:


> Yep i see the frustration. Ill leave the flamers to flame and be on my way


In reference to BA's "bad" attitude from the start, stick around here more and you'll get used to it. For one, he's seen more bad ideas come and go than you've seen good new technology. Hell he even gets emails from people with bad ideas asking if he'll support them.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Nivek said:


> In reference to BA's "bad" attitude from the start, stick around here more and you'll get used to it. For one, he's seen more bad ideas come and go than you've seen good new technology. Hell he even gets emails from people with bad ideas asking if he'll support them.


Wow, I'd pay real money to see the response to one of those!


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Wow, I'd pay real money to see the response to one of those!


Lets start a kickstarter project for it!

Seriously thought people forget the importance of customer validation when they do these things. Theres no shortage of idiots that buy stupid shit but the point is that getting someone to go from saying they will buy your product to actually giving you money for it is probably that hardest part of a startup or new venture. 

Get some solid sales before you put up a kickstarter project and then you won't look like one of the useless people who waste airtime on sharktank.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Donutz said:


> Wow, I'd pay real money to see the response to one of those!


http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/extreme-snowskateboarding-cross-training-tools/

Now gimme $30k


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Nivek said:


> http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/extreme-snowskateboarding-cross-training-tools/
> 
> Now gimme $30k


shit, i did that 20 years ago with a bicycle innertube. i'm gonna wait until these assholes are millionaires from this and then sue the dogshit outta them...

so everyone buy one please.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm going to launch a kickstarter to fund my website cause it's on the Internet which is a series of tubes or some shit.


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

ew this is junk.


----------

